# aquascaping with emersed cryptocoryne



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

hi all,

i started a new project and a new thread with the objective of addressing the particular challenges of growing emersed _Cryptocoryne_ as elements of an aquascape with enough water for fish and immersed plants too.

the thread is over in the Aquascaping forum already, but i provide the link here.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/61708-55g-crypt-riparium.html

here's the most recent shot.










there are also a few _Anubias_ and ferns in there too.

i hope to add fish this weekend.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I planted up the underwater area last night.










Check out my thread in Aquascaping for a few more pictures if you like.


----------



## fjc973 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice ,how many gallons?
Thanks .


----------

